# Pregnant mare/Foaling soon? Advice please!



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Hi everyone! 
This is my first post/question thingy on here, haha. 
But my mare, Sierra, is due to foal May 21st, but she is bagged up quite a bit and really loose around her tail. She has been having contractions for 4 days, mostly at night. She has also gotten up and down, paced, kicked and bit her stomach, and swished her tail a lot. Her udders are very shiny but her nipples are not big. Could she foal early? Also she is passing manure very often. Please give your advice!  thanks!
Alyssa

Ps-how do you upload pictures? Haha I'm so confused!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi country rose, welcome to the forum. When you say "due May 21", what exactly do you mean? Like, she'll be at 340 days on May 21? From what I understand, mares can safely foal anywhere between 320 days and 370 days. If she is at 340 days on May 21, then that would put her at 322 days today. My mare showed extreme discomfort (pacing, cranky, etc) for weeks and then finally popped on day 359!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
Sounds like you possibly have many long sleepless nights ahead of you. A fully mature foal can as early as 320 days gestation without any complications. Other foals aren't fully mature in development for more than a year cooking in the uterus. Good luck 

And we are picture addicts, would love to see your mare and especially the little one when the big day arrives 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Yes, she will be at 340 days on may 21st. I'm glad to know that her behavior is normal tho, i was kind of worried. Thanks so much for your advice!!  
Just an update- her udder is really hard and filled out, and is now extremely shiny. Filled out more just from over night. But we talked to the vet that bred her and she said she is colicing-now i am really worried? She does not seem to be colicing. (I don't like this vet btw)

I can't figure out how to add a picture?? Help!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Go to the advanced reply option, choose the paper clip icon and download images from your computer. 

Labor signs and colicing signs are very similar. Try another vet ASAP to have a look at her because you really don't want her to be colicing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

SunnyDraco said:


> Go to the advanced reply option, choose the paper clip icon and download images from your computer.
> 
> Labor signs and colicing signs are very similar. Try another vet ASAP to have a look at her because you really don't want her to be colicing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay! I will contact the vet that we normally have.  thank you- i will try to get pics, hopefully i succeed..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Okay so i don't have the 'advanced reply' thing? Sorry, i am not very tetchy..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

CountryRoseSierra said:


> Okay! I will contact the vet that we normally have.  thank you- i will try to get pics, hopefully i succeed..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

CountryRoseSierra said:


> Okay so i don't have the 'advanced reply' thing? Sorry, i am not very tetchy..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah, you are posting from a mobile device. It shows on a computer or when you are on the full version instead of the mobile version.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If you can load the pics on Photobucket, it's very easy to just copy and paste the links here, in the picture thingy on top of the reply boxes.


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> If you can load the pics on Photobucket, it's very easy to just copy and paste the links here, in the picture thingy on top of the reply boxes.


What is Photobucket? I have never heard of it. But i will try on our laptop after we go to church.  let me know if you can see them later today! Thanks so much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Hello again!
So a new problem has came up. We are boarding Sierra at a local barn and are really wanting to bring her home. We live exactly 12 miles from the barn. We want to bring her home for these reasons: first, the stall she is in is tiny, 10 by 10 and Sierra is a big mare. Second, the stall has a low shelf in it and has boards along the edges. It also has a sharp metal feeding trough that is right at head height for the foal. Third, she gets stressed there because of all the action by the young stallion next to her. Fourth, they people that own the barn take very bad care of cleaning the stall and it is always filthy. There are many more reasons then that for bringing her home. 
But, we are worried about the change in bringing her to our farm. We have a really big and safe stall, but would the change be too stressful? She does not get stressed In trailers. What do you think? Which risk would be worst: leaving her at the barn or bringing her home? 
Thanks so much! 
Also the vet now said she is at least more then a week away from foaling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Personally, I would bring her home. Make the trip as stress free as possible. 10x10 is cramped for a large mare with a foal, and as you mentioned, there are many other more dangerous factors. Unclean bedding and dangerous objects in the stall are the biggest concerns. Have you figured out how to post pictures yet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Okay. I'm glad that you think we should bring her home. I am thinking that we will bring her home and make it as stress free as possible.  no i have not figures how to get pictures. I am so bad at technology!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes, bring her home. It might be a bit stressful, but the little bit of stress definitely outweighs her staying where she is, from what you've described.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Glynnis said:


> Yes, bring her home. It might be a bit stressful, but the little bit of stress definitely outweighs her staying where she is, from what you've described.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay! We will bring her home tomorrow. Or tonight. But most likely tomorrow. Our normal vet said he would come out at make sure she was good to trailer.  thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Glad to hear she's coming home.  And I'm waiting for pics, whenever you get the posting bit figured out ;D


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Haha, i am working on pics right now!


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)




----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Can you see the photo?? I think I got it figured out!!


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

That was Sierra before she was pregnant. I will post one of her now.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

CountryRoseSierra said:


> Can you see the photo?? I think I got it figured out!!


I can see it, well done 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Yay! Thanks! : /)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow That is a beautiful horse! You know, if you dont wanter there is always room in my barn XD!


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Ahahah! I will keep that in mind!  thx!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't see a current picture, did you post it?

Is she home now?

I love her coloring - she's a beauty!


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

No, i have not got a current picture yet. but will today! We have not got her home yet, we have to rent and clean a trailer. We are hoping to get her around 5:00 today.  
Thank you!

I am going to post a picture of the stall she is in soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Update on Sierra.
So we do not have her home yet. We have had severe storm warnings and tornado watches. We decided it was not safe to trailer her in this weather. We have the trailer rented and will pick her up tomorrow morning hopefully. 

I am having trouble with pictures again! :/ 

Does anyone know if her milk has to turn white before foaling?
Thx!


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)




----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

This is the most recent picture I have that I can upload. I will keep trying. Haha.


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

We have her home and settled in! Not one bit of stress. She loaded and trailered fine. And udjusted great. Plus she remembered our two other horses. I will post pictures soon. Thanks so much for your advice! We are so glad she is home!!
And she is very happy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Her she is in her new stall. It is very big compared the old on she was in.
Old stall pic coming up soon..


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

This was her old stall at the barn.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

She looks huge from the new stall picture!! Beautiful mare, and I can't wait to see her foal


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Haha she's only 14.3 hands.. I'll post lots of pictures when she foals! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

*Lady*

This my my gal Lady  we think she should be ready to foal anytime now! what do you guys think?


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

misspaperwait said:


> This my my gal Lady  we think she should be ready to foal anytime now! what do you guys think?


Aw she is so pretty! I have always liked black mares.

When is her due date? Is her bag filled, hard, and warm? What colour is her milk? Is around her tail head really soft like jelly? Is her vulva relaxed? If she matches all these it could be any time! But every mare is different. 

Can't wait till she foals! I wonder if it will be around the same time as my mare.. Haha 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

She is bagging up quiet a lot but she's been that way for just about 2 weeks now haha we're not sure when she's due, we just met her around 3 weeks ago and just got her home yesterday  we also have her son who should be 1 very soon, needless to say their stud horse keeps all their mares on their toes! We asked how far along they thought she was and they said they weren't 100% sure but last year she foaled a week after their mare Flame and it just so happens Flame now has a 2 week old! poor Lady is HUGE right now! She was in a pretty foul mood yesterday and really wasn't into the whole being touched thing lol but hopefully she's settled down now!  I noticed yesterday she spent a lot a time pacing around the field and swishing her tail, she also laid down a handful of times and then got back up again a few mins later and she gave the colt a good swift warning when he tried to nurse on her briefly haha If you stand at the fence and watch you can totally see her stomach moving around, it's rather interesting to watch


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

misspaperwait said:


> She is bagging up quiet a lot but she's been that way for just about 2 weeks now haha we're not sure when she's due, we just met her around 3 weeks ago and just got her home yesterday  we also have her son who should be 1 very soon, needless to say their stud horse keeps all their mares on their toes! We asked how far along they thought she was and they said they weren't 100% sure but last year she foaled a week after their mare Flame and it just so happens Flame now has a 2 week old! poor Lady is HUGE right now! She was in a pretty foul mood yesterday and really wasn't into the whole being touched thing lol but hopefully she's settled down now!  I noticed yesterday she spent a lot a time pacing around the field and swishing her tail, she also laid down a handful of times and then got back up again a few mins later and she gave the colt a good swift warning when he tried to nurse on her briefly haha If you stand at the fence and watch you can totally see her stomach moving around, it's rather interesting to watch


Wow, congrats on getting her home! She sounds like she is pretty close. It's so hard to know for sure tho. Yeah, it's really fun to watch the baby move in the mares stomach! We watch it in our mare too. Keep us updated!
 
Is this your first foal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

This is out first foal! We're very excited!  thankfully she's in a much better mood today haha lots of petting today 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Well congrats! It's always exciting! And she is a proven mare so it should go great. Haha mares are moody! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

Haha we're very excited! This is her I believe 4th baby so we know she's an easy birther  just anxiously waiting on the new arrival!  and mares are moody haha but she's in general very gentle and friendly 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

misspaperwait said:


> Haha we're very excited! This is her I believe 4th baby so we know she's an easy birther  just anxiously waiting on the new arrival!  and mares are moody haha but she's in general very gentle and friendly
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow! She's an expert!  What are your plans for the baby? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

Lol um love and affection and training haha nothing fancy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Haha that will be fun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Update on Sierra:
Last night she was very uncomfortable. She was pacing, kicking, biting, and swishing her tail. But no laying down. Her nipples are filled out more and very warm and shiny. Today she is very touchy. It was funny to watch because the baby was kicking a lot. Whenever the baby would kick really hard Sierra would kick back. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Update again:
Today Sierra has been pacing in her paddock and getting up and down. Kicking and biting too. But she is not sweaty and her udders are the same. She is eating and drinking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

*Update* Lady's bag is much fuller looking today! She's not waxing yet however so here we wait 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

What day is she now?


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

Unfortunately we don't know but we have her colt from last year and he's supposed to be a year soon and the two other mares that foaled with in a week of her last year have both already foaled lol Oreo foaled 3 days ago and they said Lady foaled before her last year lol that's the problem with having the stud horse out with the mares at all times, the mares get pregnant and no one notices lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SummerAwaits (May 18, 2013)

CountryRoseSierra said:


> Update on Sierra:
> Last night she was very uncomfortable. She was pacing, kicking, biting, and swishing her tail. But no laying down. Her nipples are filled out more and very warm and shiny. Today she is very touchy. It was funny to watch because the baby was kicking a lot. Whenever the baby would kick really hard Sierra would kick back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's funny  Sounds like her and the baby have similar attitudes xD She is a gorgeous mare by the way.


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Yay! She is getting closer! We should guess on the gender lol 
This is like heaven to me-two mares that could foal any time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Update on Sierra;
Last night she went into 'false' labor. And today is her due date!! She is looking very close!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Good luck, we're all waiting anxiously!


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

SummerAwaits said:


> That's funny  Sounds like her and the baby have similar attitudes xD She is a gorgeous mare by the way.


Haha, thank you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Good luck!! Who is Sierra bred to? Got any pics of daddy to be?


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Good luck!! Who is Sierra bred to? Got any pics of daddy to be?


 Thank you! Sierra is bred to Spirit, I don't remember his registered name. Yes i do have some pictures. I will upload them soon! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

This is him. He is a dun buckskin. He is 6 years old and 14.3 hands. Very calm.


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Also, the flies are really bad were we live and we would like to put fly spray on her and the baby when he/she comes. But we are worried the fly spray can be harmful. I have researched it and it seems to be 50/50, some say its harmful others say its safe. So do you guys have any ideas? If not we will probably call the vet just to play it safe.  thx!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

We have terrible mosquitoes here. Like you, I'm not extremely sure on fly wipe either so we've been making smudges. The horses stand as close as they can and the smoke drives insects away. I don't leave it unattended though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

That stallion isn't dunskin. He's bay dun, which is a really pretty colour 

And so is your beautiful mare.

I'm going to bet for a bay dun pinto colt born within the next 4 days. Not going to bet on which pinto pattern he'll get though - mare is tobiano and probably frame and he could get either, both, or none.


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

blue eyed pony said:


> That stallion isn't dunskin. He's bay dun, which is a really pretty colour
> 
> And so is your beautiful mare.
> 
> I'm going to bet for a bay dun pinto colt born within the next 4 days. Not going to bet on which pinto pattern he'll get though - mare is tobiano and probably frame and he could get either, both, or none.



Ohh.. Close enough ahaha, jk. I hope your bet is right, that is what we are hoping for! But we'll be happy with any color.  the person that owns the stallion called him dunskin, so so yeah

Also thanks for your advice on the flys! I will see if it is an option.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Would anybody know if pregnant mare can show signs of heat? Sierra is showing signs of heat, but we know she is pregnant. The vet looked at her about a week ago and said she was defiantly pregnant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't know much about pregnant mares, but I'm subbing to see the baby!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

What do you mean by signs of heat? Lilly definitely did the whole "winking" thing at the end of her pregnancy. I think it had to do with hormones and maybe pressure in that area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

bitinsane said:


> Don't know much about pregnant mares, but I'm subbing to see the baby!



_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Glynnis said:


> What do you mean by signs of heat? Lilly definitely did the whole "winking" thing at the end of her pregnancy. I think it had to do with hormones and maybe pressure in that area.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I meant just her normal heat signs; winking, peeing alot, touchy, etc. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah some mares just do that. In fact certain individuals have been known to go gooey for a teaser and yet be absolutely certainly 100% confirmed in foal.


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Haha okay thank you! She is having mild contractions right now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

yay! hoping for a safe and easy foaling!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Thank you! She is quite active, been pacing and running around her stall. Tail up and kicking. But still eating! )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

*mini update* Lady has been acting very anxious lately, constantly pacing around her pasture, pawing at the ground, just looking uncomfortable in general and we've noticed the last day or so her belly has dropped quiet a lot! She's not waxing yet but her bag is really full so we're hoping soon! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Ooooo promising signs!

If baby is born tonight or tomorrow then I'll be right on when


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

We're very excited! Sadly she's not waxing or dripping yet so she's not ready just yet! But hopefully soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Yay! Going to be soon hopefully! Best of luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

I wish I knew even approximately how far along she is! The people that had her before us had her in a pasture with a bunch of other mares and their stud at all times so they have no idea when he got to her! On top of that they don't even really know how old last years colt, Sugar aside from the fact he born last year which should tell you how much time they spend with their horses. Thankfully they're getting Champ (the stud) the no more baby treatment any time now so no more random, unplanned foals at least!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

That's sad.. They dont seem to pay much attention to their horses. I am glad you have them now! 
Sugar is a nice name one of my chickens is named that. Do you have any other horses besides Lady and Sugar?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

Just the two of them so far  but I'm sure we'll end up getting more haha we have a lot of space and a lot of love to give  Sugar is doing wonderfully and is surprisingly calm and intensely unhead shy considering the lack of contact with people he had haha he comes up to the fence right away and loves having his face rubbed  Lady however is slightly opinionated right now haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Haha lucky! We don't have much room so we are limited. Aw he sounds so sweet!  
Haha yeah Sierra is like that too right now. Maybe they will foal the same day.. That would be funny
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

That would be funny 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

*Lady*

Here is a couple pictures of Lady I took earlier today!


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Oh wow! She is HUGE! I bet she'll be happy once that foal is out of her. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

I know right?? I didn't realize exactly how big she was until I started going through some of the baby bump forums haha compared to some of the horses that are just getting ready to foal Lady looks like a monster hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Hahaha, she is still so cute though! Are you guessing the foal is a colt or a filly?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

Well all she's had thus far is colts haha so probably colt  I'm really hoping she foals soon, she was all kinda of cranky today! Pulled the brush out of my hand, dropped it and then turned around and walked away haha got a lead rope on her to walk her around and she tried very hard to take off with the rope still attached and in my hand and nips poor sugar when he's tried to grab some hay from the feeder!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Wow all colts-thats cool. I am gonna gues filly then... Maybe this foal will be the record breaker.. Lol. You will be glad too once she foals, then she won't be so craby! Haha. 
Sierra is just the opposite; this will be her 5th foal and all 4 have been fillys so i am guessing a colt from her. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

I am thinking tonight! She is waxing, sweating, pacing, etc. we have her tail wrapped and straw down! Can't wait! Keep her in your prayers! 

What do you guys think it will be; colt or filly? 
I am thinking colt!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

colt!  good luck! Hope everything goes smooth


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

It went great!! And its a buskin/paint (i think) colt!!! Sierra foaled him out in exactly three minutes once get water broke! Amazing. The name is Sapphire. He stood up in 8 minutes. And nursed and is doing great! Thank you Jesus! 
And thank you everyone for the advice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Yay! Congrats! We need pics!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! Now we need pictures of the baby 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

:happydance: Congrats!! I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Thank you! I will post pictures on the computer today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Congratulations! I'm glad everything went well. I'm also curious, aren't both the sire and dam dun? Wouldn't that make the foal dun as well? I guess we'll see with pictures! Can't wait.


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

Congrats!! Can't wait to see pics of baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Thanks! I will post pics asap!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Glynnis said:


> Congratulations! I'm glad everything went well. I'm also curious, aren't both the sire and dam dun? Wouldn't that make the foal dun as well? I guess we'll see with pictures! Can't wait.


Thx! I am really bad with colours so i am most likley wrong haha. He is cream colored with a few white spots and white stockings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats!! Where's the pics? ;-)


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

It's a girl!!! Lady dropped at 6am this morning! Mommy and baby are doing wonderfully!


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Oh my!!!! One day different!!! Congrats!!! Pics!!! All went well? Were you there?! Congrats!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Congrats!! Where's the pics? ;-)


I have not had a chance to upload them we have had people constantly. (We don't let them go in the paddock) i have a video on YouTube if you look up my user name, riverbrookfarm. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

If you look up riverbrookfarm or mare giving birth to Sapphire on YouTube you can see the video. I am waiting for the pictures to load.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

She dropped her so fast I missed it but she was still cleaning her up and such when I got outside at 6am haha watched her figure out how to get up and feed  big brother gave her a good sniff  we've named her Spice! So now we have Sugar and Spice!  pics to come later today when I get on my computer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

You may want to check privacy settings, I don't think you made the video public... I cannot find it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Aww so cute! You may want to keep an eye on big brother.. For his safety and the fillys so happy for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

SunnyDraco said:


> You may want to check privacy settings, I don't think you made the video public... I cannot find it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay, yeah i probably have saftley and all that high lol I'll check
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

It's on public... :/ mm. Did you find my channel?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Here's the video, but doesn't really show the baby :/ I want to see the baby too!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YtjxMiYwW0


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Tazzie said:


> Here's the video, but doesn't really show the baby :/ I want to see the baby too!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YtjxMiYwW0


Thank you, some some reason it wouldn't come up in my searches :?

I will wait somewhat patiently to see pictures and/or more video


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> Thank you, some some reason it wouldn't come up in my searches :?
> 
> I will wait somewhat patiently to see pictures and/or more video


It took me a bit of digging to find it, so no worries  But yes, pictures!!


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Haha glad you found it! I hope the pics are loaded! I got some cute ones today.  i will try to post them tonight-sorry I'm so slow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

*Spice!*

Here's a picture of little Spice! just a few minuets old here!


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Awww she's sooo cute! I love the two spots/stripes on the nose!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

I know right?? Looks like she wanted a blaze and changed her mind last second xD sweet girl likes to nicker when you talk to her 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Aww that's so sweet! Sapphire thinks he's a lap horse haha if you are sitting on the ground he comes over and flops down😂. He's quite heavy! 
Is Lady protective over Spice?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

So i posted a video of Salphires first two days on YouTube. If you look up Riverbrookfarm and click it then hit videos you will see it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

*sapphires
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

He is adorable 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

Lady is very attentive of Spice but only really protective when it comes to Sugar lol my dad was in the pasture this morning giving Spice a good pet and Lady didn't seem to care much lol she is A LOT friendlier now thank goodness!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Aw yes! Sierra was very protective the first day but now she's better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Sapphire seems to be very healthy but my mom is all worried because he is itching his rear on Sierra, me, the fence.. Anything he can find. I told her this is normal but she is still worried. I would just ignore it or wash his back end with oatmeal water but he is also kicking some at his belly. The flies are bad too. He's not at all weak or anything; running constantly. What do you think? We are waiting for a call from the vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Here is a picture of Sapphire! He is doing great but we are working on his behavior. What color would he be called? I thought Buckskin paint.  (I'm not good with colors)


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

oh my goodness that little butt! How cute!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Not a very good picture to judge colour. Both parents are dun though, right?

P.s. he's adorable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww what a cutie!! He looks bay dun to me. ;-)


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Thanks!!

I will have to look at Sierras papers and see thx!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## afellers7456 (Feb 14, 2014)

He is a nice looking colt. Congrats!


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Thank you! He is wild tho! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Bay dun pinto colt  I was two days out on when but spot on on what!


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Haha! Yep!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

Spice is doing wonderfully! He has a nice halter on and has no problem with being touched, rubbed and brushed and has been following me around the field haha Sugar is making huge progress too! I can now brush him from head to toe and rub his ears and face! Nearly had the halter on him yesterday too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

That's really good! Does Spice run around you when you lead her? I love Sugar and Spice haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

I got Sugars halter on today! He looks quiet snazzy in blue! And Spice loves to follow around anyone who happens to be in the field with them which lately has been strictly me lol little guy has decided he loves attention and will follow you around and rub his nose into until you stop and give him a good pet 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Wait... Sugar is a colt and Spice a filly, right? Sorry i am confused hahah! You're so lucky Spice follows you, Saphi is crazy. We were walking down the driveway when he grabs a marawana (don't know how to spell it) plant and tries to eat it and my moms like 'don't let him eat that!! He is crazy enough!' Aha 
And don't panick! We don't grow that stuff it is just a common weed where we live. But i do feed it to the goats... That's funny to watch.. Ahah congrats on Sugar!! Blue is my fav too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

We thought Spice was a filly, we didn't know it could take a few days for things to ahem drop haha So two boys and Lady lol but he's such a sweety! I have new photos so I shall upload them at some point here lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Oh... What a suprise! Ahaha well congrats on the boy!! I feel bad for Lady..  yay pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

Spice is growing like crazy  here's some pictures I took earlier today! the brother's looking all snazzy in their halters


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Aww my dear lord! How adorable!


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

They're such sweet hearts  always ready for more attention lol Spice likes to nuzzles you if he thinks he isn't getting enough attention or brush time haha


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

So cute, and growing!


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Aw they are so adorable! And pretty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

They are doing great  I however am out of commission for a while as Sugar's hoof moved faster than I could get my knee out of the way lol but hopefully on the mend now that it's been aspirated 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CountryRoseSierra (May 2, 2014)

Oh no!! They move fast... I've already got two kicks from little Saphi! Hope you get better soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

